# [solved] 2.6.15-r1 Kernel crashes with Qingy

## solarium_rider

Hi all, I just upgraded from 2.6.13 to 2.6.15 and right after the rc-scripts run, the screen goes blank and the system is dead.  I can't ssh to it or anything.  I have a feeling this is related to Qingy.  Any ideas what's going wrong?  

I'm using Qingy 0.6.0, Kernel is gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1, I noticed it was stable before, and now it's more unstable again (x86). I'm also usinig nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3.

Any idea what's going on or how to do debug a crashing system? Let me know what other info you need.

edit:  updated to more accurate title.

edit2:  newer kernel works. solved.Last edited by solarium_rider on Sun Feb 12, 2006 11:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## baitken

Have you re-emerge nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx since upgrading the kernel?

I would try disabling X startup first to see if that's the problem:

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

Reboot, if you get a terminal, then the problem is when X starts up - most likely a problem with your video driver.

----------

## luna80

I get the same error, X can't start with the new kernel; with the old all is ok

After the kernel upgrade I re-emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx.

can somebody hel us?

----------

## luna80

perhaps is a bug...

read HERE

----------

## s0be

After the upgrade, did you repoint the /usr/src/linux symlink before reemerging nvidia?  I'm having no troubles with the 2.6.15 - Nvidia combo.

----------

## solarium_rider

Yes, I re-emerged nvidia-kernel after i compiled the kernel and set the symlink.  I'm not using xdm as a login manager, I'm using Qingy, which isn't X based.  It uses the framebuffer.  When I get a second, I'll disable qingy and just boot to console and see how it works.   It's kinda hard for me to debug since it appears to lock up and go dead.

----------

## solarium_rider

Okay, I removed Qingy from my inittab and now I can boot to the console, X also works when i start it from the console, so I'm pretty sure the nvidia drivers and X are working correctly.  It just seems Qingy + 2.6.15 don't like each other.  Can someone else verify this?

----------

## icecube

I am having problems with qingy as well. The last kernel i used it with without problems was 2.6.13-gentoo-r5. I tried 2.6.14 and had severe performance problems. And I am still having those performance problems with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1. Everything works, but it is takes about 20 second to show the login screen and then goes out to lunch before bringing up xfce.

I am running a tyan board dual opteron with a gforce fx 5700 ultra card,

----------

## s4t4n

 *solarium_rider wrote:*   

> Okay, I removed Qingy from my inittab and now I can boot to the console, X also works when i start it from the console, so I'm pretty sure the nvidia drivers and X are working correctly.  It just seems Qingy + 2.6.15 don't like each other.  Can someone else verify this?

 

Have you tried recompiling DirectFB (and then qingy) against the new kernel?

----------

## s4t4n

 *icecube wrote:*   

> I am having problems with qingy as well. The last kernel i used it with without problems was 2.6.13-gentoo-r5. I tried 2.6.14 and had severe performance problems. And I am still having those performance problems with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1. Everything works, but it is takes about 20 second to show the login screen and then goes out to lunch before bringing up xfce.
> 
> I am running a tyan board dual opteron with a gforce fx 5700 ultra card,

 

This should already be fixed in latest CVS...

----------

## martin.k

I don't have any problems with 2.6.15 + qingy 0.6.0 here  :Smile: 

```
Linux gentoo 2.6.15-isotope7 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jan 23 20:17:28 CET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The kernel is a plain 2.6.15 + CK patch from Con Kolivas + reiser4 patch + vesafb-tng

I use latest nvidia binary drivers.

----------

## icecube

Absolutely odd but now I don't have any problems.  While upgrading kernels from 2.6.13 to 2.6.14 and 2.6.15, I was having problems with lirc modules. I finally scrapped the ebuilds and built from latest source on the site, lirc-0.8.0. lirc now loads cleanly and as an odd result, I have no performance problems with qingy. Before the lirc module either failed to load or somehow loaded but got a null pointer exception during loading. 

Linux cayman 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP PREEMPT x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 248 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linu

----------

## solarium_rider

 *s4t4n wrote:*   

> Have you tried recompiling DirectFB (and then qingy) against the new kernel?

 

I just recompiled DirectFB and qingy.  This didn't solve the problem however.  It crashes right after starting local finishes.  Screen goes blank, and I cannot ping the machine.  I'm also using two monitors if that's an issue?

----------

## s4t4n

 *solarium_rider wrote:*   

>  *s4t4n wrote:*   Have you tried recompiling DirectFB (and then qingy) against the new kernel? 
> 
> I just recompiled DirectFB and qingy.  This didn't solve the problem however.  It crashes right after starting local finishes.  Screen goes blank, and I cannot ping the machine.  I'm also using two monitors if that's an issue?

 

Try giving qingy the '--verbose' command line argument (in /etc/inittab), restart your machine, and check wether it gives you some error message before dying...

----------

## solarium_rider

Added the --verbose.  It spits out some stuff, then goes blank too quickly for me to see what it says.  Looks like it was displaying keybindings?   Is there a way to capture those to a file?  I tried redirecting using a line such as

```
c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/qingy tty1 --verbose >> /tmp/qingy.error 2>&1
```

but that didn't give me any info.

----------

## s4t4n

 *solarium_rider wrote:*   

> Added the --verbose.  It spits out some stuff, then goes blank too quickly for me to see what it says.  Looks like it was displaying keybindings?   Is there a way to capture those to a file?  I tried redirecting using a line such as
> 
> ```
> c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/qingy tty1 --verbose >> /tmp/qingy.error 2>&1
> ```
> ...

 

That is because qingy does its own redirects when it reattaches itself to its destination terminal. You can try to start it by hand (without inittab) like (from a root prompt): qingy tty<unused_tty_number> --verbose

BTW: qingy 0.7.0 is out.

----------

## solarium_rider

Installed the new qingy.  Same problem.

I started qingy on tty8 with --verbose.  Basically when I switched to tty8 using ctrl-alt-f8, it displays some verbose stuff, then immediately went blank and then locked up.  I also am using the default qingy settings (i just overwrote my old ones when I installed the new version.)  Any other ideas?  Btw, thanks for you help, s4t4n.

----------

## s4t4n

 *solarium_rider wrote:*   

> Installed the new qingy.  Same problem.
> 
> I started qingy on tty8 with --verbose.  Basically when I switched to tty8 using ctrl-alt-f8, it displays some verbose stuff, then immediately went blank and then locked up.  I also am using the default qingy settings (i just overwrote my old ones when I installed the new version.)  Any other ideas?  Btw, thanks for you help, s4t4n.

 

Well, try one thing I just added to the CVS version of qingy: open file /etc/directfbrc (create it if it does not exist) and add to it the line:

no-hardware

This disables hardware acceleration in DirectFB and successfully works around issues with cards with buggy drivers (it did the trick with my ATI).

----------

## s4t4n

 *s4t4n wrote:*   

> Well, try one thing I just added to the CVS version of qingy: open file /etc/directfbrc (create it if it does not exist) and add to it the line:
> 
> no-hardware
> 
> This disables hardware acceleration in DirectFB and successfully works around issues with cards with buggy drivers (it did the trick with my ATI).

 

I just released qingy 0.7.1 with this specific fix merged...

----------

## solarium_rider

Sounds good, I'll be out of town for a few days, I'll have to try it when I get back.  I'll report back my findings

----------

## solarium_rider

```
$ cat /etc/directfbrc

no-hardware

```

Then started qingy with 

```
 $ /sbin/qingy tty8 
```

 but upon switchiing to tty8 i have the same problem.

----------

## solarium_rider

Well solved, kinda.  I installed the gentoo-2.6.15-r5 kernel and now it seems to work fine.  Must of been a subtle issue with the gentoo-2.6.15-r1 kernel.

----------

## s4t4n

 *solarium_rider wrote:*   

> Well solved, kinda.  I installed the gentoo-2.6.15-r5 kernel and now it seems to work fine.  Must of been a subtle issue with the gentoo-2.6.15-r1 kernel.

 

That's for sure. DirectFB can be picky about kernel versions and setup...

----------

